# This day in history - Desert One



## Ravage (Apr 24, 2014)

This day in history April 24th 1980, the US military undertook an audatios and adaring, yet ultimatly failed atempt to rescue 52 Americans from their Ambasy in Teheran in Iran. Although many calim how failed it was, most overlook that from this didaster a potent weapon was forged.

In an interview many years later, on of the operations participants gen. (then a young LT) Jerry Boykin told: "if we had not failed at Desert One, if we had not failed  to rescue our 52 Americans, we would not be where we are today, in our Special Operations capabilities".

Honor to the fallen:


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 24, 2014)

Have a friend who was part of the support package, also worked with "Taco" years after this happened.

Sadly, it will happen again in our lifetime.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 24, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warriors!

You haven't been forgotten.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 24, 2014)

RIP, your not forgotten


----------

